# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Been wondering..

## Krokodila

Hey all. i've been using Pharmacom for a while - to be exact been on and off for around 3 years. Pleased with the results, but my local dealer decided to hit me up with 1) Dragon pharma - noticed that their orals, injectables are quite good from lab results - but that's what i've seen online, so not quite sure if i can trust them, 2) Alpha pharma - pretty much am aware that they've been out there for a while 3) AxioLabs ; 4) Balkan - i've used their orals and honestly liked them and yes i did verify them on their website for authenticity; 5) Shree - did my first cycle 5 years ago and i honestly loved them, but they stopped having them in my country, so they are kind of out of reach for me. I would love to hear your two cents about those labs.

----------

